# Online Canadian Live Plants/Fish Sellers?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

What are some online Canadian live plant/fish sellers? I only know of ShrimpFever and CanadianAquatics.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely try them or April as she gets Tropica plants as well. I think Plant Guy is a Canadian etailer. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

AngelFins.ca ships live plants and fish but selection seems limited...April's and Canadian Aquatics are definitely better.
I've only gotten dry goods from AngelFins. They pack very well and ships the same day if you order before 2pm their time.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Spencer Jack

The aFISHionados - Spencer Jack - Cichlaholic.com


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I ship and sell tropica . I can order Plants requested and I also stock in the store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

As a regular customer, I highly recommend April. Excellent service and quality livestock/plants.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Alright cool where do I place an order if I want certain plants?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

You can message me here, on my website, or fb page. Http://aprilsaquarium.fish or http://Facebook.com/aprilsfish. 
I will work on my website tonite or tomorrow for available tropica or requests. Next shipment will be Xmas week on the Tuesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, great service April is providing. The quality of Tropica plants is amazing. I got a tour of their facility years ago and met the owner. Absolutely fantastic place.


----------

